# motorcycle purchase



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

To the learned.
We are going to buy a new scooter for service and Ben said that the TPG only cover 50%, is this correct or can someone enlighten us?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

tpg? I bought mine new for cash at a Honda dealer...was supposed to have tax title free,after 2 yrs I ended up paying the title fee etc to get it. Same as others from that dealership.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> tpg? I bought mine new for cash at a Honda dealer...was supposed to have tax title free,after 2 yrs I ended up paying the title fee etc to get it. Same as others from that dealership.


I gather Third Party Insurance. As said.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> I gather Third Party Insurance. As said.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


when u pay cash for a bike insurance is basically nonsense to my thoughts in Philippines. Tpg isn't a term we use much thus my quiery


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> To the learned.
> We are going to buy a new scooter for service and Ben said that the TPG only cover 50%, is this correct or can someone enlighten us?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


this yank didn't know that term


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Steve, I'd check with your bank and see what they have to offer for Comprehensive insurance, the bank I use is PNB and they offer a variety of insurance so I'll bet the other banks do the same. 

I have heard that the insurance does pay well and most of the damages, I'll PM you something.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Ins*

We have our car financed and insured with BPI have claimed twice in 3 yrs no problems


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm not sure of the terms used here but I think it is part of the registration process according to Ben. In Oz with our rego we have mandatory "compulsory third party insurance" . This does not cover vehicles but people, hospital, ambulances etc.

Could this "TPG" be the same thing and if so is it correct that it only covers 50% of costs?

Thank you Lefties for pointing out the issue with the TAX TITLE, we will look into that as well.

Mark, we will check with the bank as well as asking the neighbours about comprehensive insurance.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad to see that you finally made the move over Steve!!!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

For a motorcycle/scooter there is no required liability insurance like for a car. If it were me I would not worry about buying insurance as the damage you could cause on it should be minimal to non-existent.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> For a motorcycle/scooter there is no required liability insurance like for a car. If it were me I would not worry about buying insurance as the damage you could cause on it should be minimal to non-existent.


What like killing a small child you run over.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> What like killing a small child you run over.


And you think insurance will cover that. 

I only drive on the street with cars and other vehicles. If a person is in the street it is not my fault.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

lefties43332 said:


> tpg? I bought mine new for cash at a Honda dealer...was supposed to have tax title free,after 2 yrs I ended up paying the title fee etc to get it. Same as others from that dealership.


We will not be going there then Lefties that's for sure but and but it's possible that given what you say it could happen with any dealer,,,,,, time will tell I'm sure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim_L said:


> Glad to see that you finally made the move over Steve!!!


Thanks Tim, was a long time coming and even more planning to get here,,,,,,,, now the fun begins me thinks not, but as I have now officially retired I'll have plenty of time to deal with all the foibles that are inherent here,,,,,,, bite my tongue and be patient like all the guys that live here do.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> What like killing a small child you run over.


Touche Gary, as an outsider/foreigner here we have to cover our derriere to the nth degree.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Zep said:


> And you think insurance will cover that.
> 
> I only drive on the street with cars and other vehicles. If a person is in the street it is not my fault.


Yes of course insurance will cover that. Also I can pretty much guarantee that you would be held liable if ran into and killed a small child, even if she had stepped from the sidewalk into your path. You're supposed to drive, ride in such a manner to be able to foresee these types of situations, plus being a foreigner it's a double whammy.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

hogrider said:


> Yes of course insurance will cover that. Also I can pretty much guarantee that you would be held liable if ran into and killed a small child, even if she had stepped from the sidewalk into your path. You're supposed to drive, ride in such a manner to be able to foresee these types of situations, plus being a foreigner it's a double whammy.


I meant "do you think the insurance will cover your jail time".

Everything has risks as does riding a bicycle. Insure if you want but I choose not to for a scooter.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Insurance/Blood money*



Zep said:


> I meant "do you think the insurance will cover your jail time".
> 
> Everything has risks as does riding a bicycle. Insure if you want but I choose not to for a scooter.


That's an interesting question because if the insurance company covers the death of an individual then with the blood money you could possibly get out of jail. I do know one Philippine man that we used to drink with and he hit an elderly lady and he was drunk and the citizens came out and beat the living tar out of him nearly killed him and he was stuck in jail for a couple of months until he paid the blood money and all he did was sell his trike and that money was enough to release him.

The big negative is that the foreigner will probably have to come up with much more money so they have nothing to lose with you in the slammer and it will end up becoming a negotiation for your release even though it may have not been your fault. 

I'm done with motorcycles/cars I never thought I'd say that but I do use my bike to and from the local markets and public transportation, air-conditioned bus, trike or jeep for my groceries or to and from the bank it's working so far I don't stress as much and the cost is minimal and I let someone else deal with the parking, cost of purchasing a vehicle, registration, and maintenance.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

M.C.A. said:


> I'm done with motorcycles/cars I never thought I'd say that but I do use my bike to and from the local markets and public transportation, air-conditioned bus, trike or jeep for my groceries or to and from the bank it's working so far I don't stress as much and the cost is minimal and I let someone else deal with the parking, cost of purchasing a vehicle, registration, and maintenance.


Same here. It would take an awful lot of grab taxi rides to match the costs of a vehicle purchase, maintenance, fuel, insurance, registration, etc. Add in the non-stress factor and the fact that I’m never responsible for anything other then the fare is a no-brainer for me. I’ll let someone else take all the risks. I’ll just chill in the A/C and enjoy the ride.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tim_L said:


> Same here. It would take an awful lot of grab taxi rides to match the costs of a vehicle purchase, maintenance, fuel, insurance, registration, etc. Add in the non-stress factor and the fact that I’m never responsible for anything other then the fare is a no-brainer for me. I’ll let someone else take all the risks. I’ll just chill in the A/C and enjoy the ride.


Agree Tim with you and Mark and when we lived in Manila owning a set of wheels was a no no as there was countless modes of transport including A/C buses to our province up north.

Unfortunately where we live now there are no such luxuries, the nearest Jeepney or Tricycle is 700 metres walk and few and far between on the Bacnotan/Luna road or 4 kilometres to Bacnotan proper. While we don't have the luxury of readily available transport we do live in an extremely quiet area and as typing watching the waves roll in. For us wheels are needed and obviously all the costs that go with such freedoms, including insurance. A scooter for the market and wheels to explore,,,,,,,,,, BTW I will let Ben do most of the driving as he is local and can argue the point if ever an incident.

Different needs for all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Zep said:


> I meant "do you think the insurance will cover your jail time".
> 
> Everything has risks as does riding a bicycle. Insure if you want but I choose not to for a scooter.


Not sure what you mean by covering your jail time, but yes the insurance will pay your liability to the childs family, which could break you financially. If you do jail time, then you're totally up s..t street.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Zep said:


> . If a person is in the street it is not my fault.


 'Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kansas anymore.'


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

> "An example of the flawed system is the incident involving truck driver Tedy Gotis and an intoxicated teenager motorcycle rider who hit his truck but the laws still presumed Tedy as the one at fault just because he was driving a bigger vehicle,” continued Rep. Abayon.
> 
> In the incident cited by Rep. Abayon, the driver of the truck was the one arrested by the police and will unfortunately have cases automatically filed against him despite the merits of the incident are clearly and overwhelmingly in his favor.


Hon. Abayon, Harlin Neil III J. 
Party List - AANGAT TAYO

House of Representatives, Quezon City


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Very true Steve. Sounds wonderful where you are. Cebu is obviously a traffic nightmare. 
I drove when I was in AC and had no issues. Traffic there was pretty easy to navigate, certainly nothing like Manila or Cebu. 
Yes, good idea to let Ben drive since he is a local.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

hogrider said:


> Not sure what you mean by covering your jail time, but yes the insurance will pay your liability to the childs family, which could break you financially. If you do jail time, then you're totally up s..t street.


Not sure if the insurance would be enough. When I checked for a car the maximum liability I could get was 1 million pesos. I bet for a scooter the limit the insurance company sells is much lower.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tim_L said:


> Same here. It would take an awful lot of grab taxi rides to match the costs of a vehicle purchase, maintenance, fuel, insurance, registration, etc. Add in the non-stress factor and the fact that I’m never responsible for anything other then the fare is a no-brainer for me. I’ll let someone else take all the risks. I’ll just chill in the A/C and enjoy the ride.


Depends of course on your lifestyle and where you live. To get our beach home from our main home, would take a 2km walk to the main gate of our subdivision, 2 taxis, a ferry and a hubal hubal, total cost P1,000. So a return journey is P2,000. Once a week visits comes P8,000 a month, not to mention the sheer hassle and time it would take, and the fact that we wouldn't be able to take all our stuff for the weekend. Round trip to the airport from our place is P1,000. My total spend on diesel is approx P3,000 a month. Yes there's insurance at P2,000 a month and maintenance another P2,000 a month. Overall there's not much in it cost wise, but i get to drive my nice shiny new pickup truck, and can take all the family including 2 large dogs. We often head off on adventures other weekends, visiting waterfalls etc. Totally impractical trying to do that by taxis and jeepneys.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tim_L said:


> Same here. It would take an awful lot of grab taxi rides to match the costs of a vehicle purchase, maintenance, fuel, insurance, registration, etc. ....


The cheapest monthly parking I have seen is 5,000 p in Makati, often to 7 or 10k. Buying a parking spot is about 1 million p.

That alone pays for a lot pf Grab rides especially since there is no parking costs at the other end and they drop you off at the door.

On the other hand it has taken me over an hour start to pick up with Grab a few times, I simply schedule my travels for less busy times. It is better now I have top tier status since my rides are prioritized.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

We have a car in Cebu as my GF drives the kids and herself to school, and shopping, etc.. Grab often won't come up the hill to our condo, so it's either walk to Jeepney or wait forever for taxi. I also like being able to run my AC as I desire and not listen to inane talk radio channels in the taxi. Yes we also use it for weekend getaways. 

I have the maximum insurance coverage I can get, as I also did with the motorcycles. My biggest concern is hitting someone, especially a kid. Or getting hit by a giant truck, lol. I did recently put the car in her name though, based on a recommendation by my agent. I also let her drive most of the time now as she is very capable and my patience runs thin at times, lol.


----------

